# Put together a concert program!



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Thought this might be a fun idea.

Put together a program of any sort of classical music concert, be it an orchestral concert, chamber concert, solo recital etc. and explain why you chose the pieces included in the program.

As for me, I've been toying with the idea of a concert celebrating a fusion of new and old, something particular to the neoclassical movement of the first half of the twentieth century. There are so many things to include but if I were to narrow it down to a concert length program for orchestra (and singers in the first half) then I might go with something like this:

Monteverdi: Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
de Falla: El Retablo de Maese Pedro
(intermission)
Mozart: Symphony no. 7
Prokofiev: Symphony no. 1 "Classical"
Mozart: Symphony no. 35 "Haffner"

The Mozart symphony no. 7 is _kinda_ just a filler, but it's an awesome symphony nevertheless and deserves to be performed more often. The Prokofiev is there for obvious reasons, the Mozart Haffner Symphony I reckon sounds awesome played just after that.

The interesting thing in this program is probably the first half: two semi-staged opera/cantatas with the orchestra shifted a few metres back to allow some movement from singers on the stage in front. The Monteverdi was a groundbreaking and very avant-garde and _innovative_ work in which he took string writing and string technique to new heights, new effects such as pizzicato and tremolo were written for the first time. The de Falla is an interesting work, very much unrelated to the Monteverdi in terms of the what actually happens in it but they do both have many things in common: story told by a narrator, instruments using "extended techniques" (in the opening of the de Falla the oboist is instructed to play in such a way to mimic the sound of an instruments from when the story is set), both are retellings of stories set in the past.

El Retablo de Maese Pedro is part of the neoclassical movement in music but in a very curious way, his approach to neoclassicism was very different to Stravinsky's who is most famous for it. Stravinsky looked mainly at structuring melody and harmony and texture stuff like that with a classical and baroque influence etc. but de Falla was more concerned about the sound and tone colour of old music, I think he did incorporate some old songs and melodies from when the story was set but I'll have to double check. He did do a lot of research on old music from the time though.

So there we go, concert program of two semi-staged opera/cantatas and a few classical symphonies with a common theme of neoclassicism, looking at the old and the new. 

Now your turn.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I like the idea of drawing the crowds in with standard repertoire works, and then also giving them something not so well known but still accessible. Will have to think it over though.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Evolution of piano concertos

Bach 1
Mozart 20
Beethoven 4
Schumann
Grieg
Rachmaninoff 2
Prokofiev 5


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Evolution of piano concertos
> 
> Bach 1
> Mozart 20
> ...


Is this the first installment in Der Ring des Piano Concerto?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Burroughs said:


> Evolution of piano concertos
> 
> Bach 1
> Mozart 20
> ...


Even with some doubling up, for just how many soloists does this concert have _the budget_?
Costs must be a primary and very real concern when planning a concert, unless this is like fantasy sports leagues.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thought this might be a fun idea.
> 
> Put together a program of any sort of classical music concert, be it an orchestral concert, chamber concert, solo recital etc. and explain why you chose the pieces included in the program.
> 
> ...


The additional musicians / personnel for this concert make it a mega EXPENSIVE concert to produce, just so ya know.

That said, you have a harpsichord in the DeFalla, perhaps one of the 20th century neoclassical harpsichord concerti (not the de Falla) in place of the Mozart symphony no. 7 would make an odd but nice transition in that same slot?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> The additional musicians / personnel for this concert make it a mega EXPENSIVE concert to produce, just so ya know.
> 
> That said, you have a harpsichord in the DeFalla, perhaps one of the 20th century neoclassical harpsichord concerti (not the de Falla) in place of the Mozart symphony no. 7 would make an odd but nice transition in that same slot?


Perhaps. The Philip Glass concerto looks back at Baroque and Classical idioms so it could be a good one to replace the Mozart 7th symphony.

Monteverdi: Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda
de Falla: El Retablo de Maese Pedro
(intermission)
Glass: Harpsichord Concerto
Prokofiev: Symphony no. 1 "Classical"
Mozart: Symphony no. 35 "Haffner"

The second half is five or six minutes longer now, but that shouldn't be too much of a problem, this is a hypothetical thread, no budget limit! But make concerts reasonable in length!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thought this might be a fun idea.


My understanding of the word "fun" does not involve budgeting in any way. There may be fun in funding but not for me. So this is fantasy. I am also not going to be concerned with what draws people. Artists draw people (an unfortunate double entendre, true in many ways).

So here is The Long Hot Summer Concert:

John Linton Gardner - Midsummer Ale Overture
Arnold Bax - Summer Music for orchestra
Heitor Villa-Lobos - Piano Concerto No. 5 (because women think he's "hot" and he's sort of tropical)
Joseph Suk - A Summer's Tale (Tone Poem)

This takes into consideration a brief intermission and time for the usual rustling and puttering around that classical orchestras do and a few watered down educational remarks from the conductor.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Off of Burroughs' idea: The Evolution of the Piano Sonata

Bach Sonata in C
Haydn Sonatas in C minor and in E flat
Mozart Sonata No. 11 in A major
Beethoven Sonatas 1, 8, 14, 23, 29, 32
Brahms Sonata 3
Chopin Sonata 2
Schubert Sonata in C (unfinished)
Liszt Sonata B minor
Rachmaninov Sonatas 1 and 2
Medtner Sonatas 1, 5, 7 "Night wind", Tragica, Minacciosa
Scriabin Sonatas 2, 3, 5, 7, 8, 9
Berg Sonata op 1
Ives Sonata 2
Prokofiev Sonata 6 7 8
Shostakovich Sonata 2

May God have mercy on the soul who plays this program.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> Off of Burroughs' idea: The Evolution of the Piano Sonata
> 
> Bach Sonata in C
> Haydn Sonatas in C minor and in E flat
> ...


Not to mention the poor soul that would have to sit through all of that.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll do a weekend concert program:

*Evening 1:*
Selections from F. Couperin Les Concerts Royeaux
Purcell: "When I am Laid in Earth"
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1056

Intermission:

Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5

*Evening 2:*
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 2
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto

Intermission:

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 11
Mozart: Symphony No. 38

*Evening 3: *
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras No. 2

Intermission:

Ravel: String Quartet
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> May God have mercy on the soul who plays this program.


You just threaten the pianist that he either plays all of those, or you'll make him play something by Sorabji.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

tdc said:


> I'll do a weekend concert program:
> 
> *Evening 1:*
> Selections from F. Couperin Les Concerts Royeaux
> ...


Of the three I can't choose which one I'd like to see the most!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Even with some doubling up, for just how many soloists does this concert have _the budget_?
> Costs must be a primary and very real concern when planning a concert, unless this is like fantasy sports leagues.


Well... I have a plan. Kidnap the pianists and force them to play.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*Overture Overload*: The Big Names

Verdi - _La Forza de Destino_
Mozart - _Marriage of Figaro Overture_
Beethoven - _Coriolan Overture_
Johannes Brahms - _Tragic Overture_
_Intermission_
Mendelssohn - _The Hebrides_
Wagner - _Tristan an Isolde_
Tchaikovsky - _Romeo and Juliet_


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Resurrection

Mahler 2

(Well that was easy  )


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I will try to restrain myself to a typical program length:

(all conducted by Paavo Jarvi)
Sibelius - Tapiola
Sibelius - Violin Concerto (performed by Leonidas Kavakos)
Intermission
Bruckner - Symphony No. 9 (three movements)


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Defiant responses:

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 (to deafness)
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto (to war)

Intermission

Shostakovich: Chamber Symphony No. 1 [Quartet 8 arr. String Orchestra] (to censorship)
Britten: Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes (to repression)

I think it might be on the short side...

Edit: At 90-odd minutes, it is a little short.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Not terribly "creative" but I'd still go._*

A "Tragic" Evening*_

Brahms: Tragic Overture
Schubert: Symphony No. 4

_Intermission_

Mahler: Symphony No. 6


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Here is a break from all of the serious, tragic music others have suggested. 

*A Night of Humor:*

Haydn: Symphony No. 60 "Il Distratto"
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite

Intermission

Saint-Saëns: Carnival of the Animals
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9

Encore:
Schickele (PDQ Bach): Unbegun Symphony


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Adagio and fugue in c-minor, K546, Mozart
Mahler's 5th

Intermission

Schubert's Unfinished, D759, B-minor
13th SQ, including Grosse Fuge, Beethoven

Okay, my only concession to "modern" is Mahler, but this is one I'd enjoy...


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

tdc said:


> Not to mention the poor soul that would have to sit through all of that.


Sounds like bliss


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Kieran said:


> Adagio and fugue in c-minor, K546, Mozart
> Mahler's 5th
> 
> Intermission
> ...


Actually, I beg permission to change! I went for a stroll along the beach (it was lovely thanks, you're very kind) and recalled some modern stuff I recently enjoyed at a concert:

_Adagio and fugue in c-minor, K546,_ Mozart
_5th Symphony,_ Mahler

Intermission

_Fratres, _Arvo Part
_9th Symphony (From the New World),_ Dvorak

Encore

_Grosse Fuge, _Beethoven

:tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Sure I can! For me, a concert without an overture is like a failed soufflé!

So to start the concert, something mind blowing:

*Jon Leifs - Geysir, Op 51 (1961) Prelude for orchestra* (10')

Then You should have something that gets talked about during the interval, why not a virtuosic concerto:

*Jan Sandström - The Lemon House, a Tuba Concerto* (23') - Soloist: Øystein Baadsvik

Soloist Encore:

*Vittorio Monti - Csárdás* (5')

Interval

As this is a very light hearted concert, the second part has to be mind blowing as well...

*Sofia Gubaidulina - Alleluja for mixed chorus, boy soprano, organ and large orchestra (1990)* (32') Soloist: Helmuth Wittek at his hight!

a reasonably ample concert! 

/ptr


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Here's a program. It took me a long time to think of it.

Mahler - _Symphony No. 3_


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Animal concert:

Haydn - Symphony No. 82 "The Bear"
Schumann - Papillons
Sibelius - Swans of Tuonela
Messiaen - Le Merle Noir

Intermission

Haydn - String Quartet Op. 64 No. 5 "Lark"
Williams - The Lark Ascending
Saint-Saens - Carnival of the Animals 
Performer will end by doing one (or more) improvisation(s) based on an impression of an animal suggested by an audience member. 

(I'm usually a fan of absolute music, but just thought I'd have some fun with this.)


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Ha, Mahler's 6th, just snuck in after intermission. Now _that_ would be one hell of a demanding evening for all.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Travelogues in British music*:
*Elgar* Cockaigne Overture (In London Town)
*Addinsell *Warsaw Concerto
Interval
*Sullivan* Irish Symphony

*Three Americans and a Frenchman Dance in The Big Apple*:
*Bernstein* Three Dance Episodes from On The Town
*Copland* Clarinet Concerto
Interval
*Ives* Set for Theatre or Chamber Orch. (In the Cage, In the Inn, In the Night - song arrangements by the composer)
*Milhaud* Creation du Monde

*European exiles in America*:
*Martinu* Sinfonietta 'La Jolla'
*Bartok *Piano Concerto #3
Interval
*Hindemith* Pittsburgh Symphony



Cosmos said:


> Off of Burroughs' idea: The Evolution of the Piano Sonata
> 
> ...................
> May God have mercy on the soul who plays this program.


Easy, no sweat. You just get one pianist to do one sonata each. Like a relay race. Then at the end, they all play a like sonata for 50 pianos. Or one piano 50 hands. Take your pick. Would produce a _Fascinatin' Rhythm _for sure (apologies to the late Mr. Gershwin).


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Kontrapunkt Konzert!:

-Selections from Bach's Die kunst der fuge (1, 4, 15, 10).
-Pierre Boulez - Piano Sonata N°2.
(Piano: Pierre-Laurent Aimard)

Intermission.

-Stravinsky - Dumbarton oaks.
-Ligeti - Melodien.


Nuit de couleur!:

-Debussy - Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune.
-Ravel - Ma Mère l'Oye (orchestral suite).

Intermission.

Messiaen - Un Sourire.
Takemitsu - Textures.
Ligeti - Lontano.


Ligeti fest for aleazk!:

-Ligeti - Piano Etudes: Books 1&3 (Pierre-Laurent Aimard)

Intermission.

-Ligeti - Kammerkonzert.
-Ligeti - Violin Concerto.
(Pierre Boulez and the Ensemble Intercontemporain, Saschko Gawriloff soloist; the composer is watching the concert in the first row)


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Off of Burroughs' idea: The Evolution of the Piano Sonata
> 
> Bach Sonata in C
> Haydn Sonatas in C minor and in E flat
> ...


Where's Scarlatti?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

_*Schubertiade*_
_All Schubert chamber music program_
Grand Duo for violin & piano, D.574
Notturno for piano trio, D.897
Interval
Piano Trio in B flat, D.898

*The Modern Clarinet*
*Carter* Gra for solo clarinet
*Berg *Adagio from Chamber Concerto arr. for piano, violin, clarinet (attrib. to the composer)
*Bartok* Contrasts for piano, violin, clarinet
Interval
*Messiaen* Quartet for the End of Time

*The Modern Flute*
*Debussy* Syrinx for solo flute
*Varese* Density 21.5 for solo flute
*Carl Vine* Sonata for flute and piano
Interval
*Debussy* Sonata for flute, viola and harp
*Villa-Lobos* Quintette Instrumental for harp, flute, violin, viola and cello


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Toying with an idea for a Spanish themed concert.

So far thinking of
_Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Tárrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra (encore)
Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy_
something else for violin encore, I don't know what yet.

In the second half I might have something by de Falla or Granados or something else, not sure yet. The night finishes off with Chabrier's España.

Anyone know of any pieces to fill the gaps?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Anyone know of any pieces to fill the gaps?


Turina's Piano Trio perhaps or Fallas Nights in the Gardens of Spain. Then (since I know you are a fan) maybe you should try making arrangements and orchestrating a few pieces of Sanz to put in the second half.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Toying with an idea for a Spanish themed concert.
> 
> So far thinking of
> _Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
> ...


Ravel - Rapsodie espagnole.
Debussy - Iberia.

!!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Potpourri of Light Classics*
*J. Strauss II *Die Fledermaus - Overture & Adele's Laughing Aria
*Rossini *Overture & Largo al factotum from The Barber of Seville
*Lehar* Waltz & Vilja Song from The Merry Widow
*Sullivan *Overture & Major General's song from Pirates of Penzance
Interval
*Offenbach* Gaite Parisienne (arr. Manuel Rosenthal) - with dancers of the can-can would be good!

*Tchaikovsky, Janacek and Sibelius* (looking at links of how Pyotr Illych influenced the other two guys)
*Janacek* Taras Bulba
*Tchaikovsky* Violin Concerto
Interval
*Sibelius* Symphony #2

*Russian Masters of the piano*
*Prokofiev* Visions Fugitives
*Balakirev* Islamey
Interval
*Mussorgsky* Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Toying with an idea for a Spanish themed concert.
> 
> So far thinking of
> _Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
> ...


Lalo's _Symphonie Espagnole_.


----------



## whiteroses (Aug 14, 2011)

julianoq said:


> I will try to restrain myself to a typical program length:
> 
> (all conducted by Paavo Jarvi)
> Sibelius - Tapiola
> ...


On Monday night, I was at the Concergebouw and attended a concert with almost a replica of your program without Jarvi (whom I greatly admire!)

ViennaPhil conducted by Chailly

Sibelius - Finlandia Op 26 - great choice to start the programme as it uniquely evoked Nordic images and set the mood right for the VC to follow
Sibelius - VC with Kavakos as breathtaking soloist...words fail me
Intermission
Bruckner - No. 6 no comment - am afraid that Bruckner goes beyond my classical music comprehension and appreciation. Can someone explain to me please what the connection is between Sibelius and Bruckner that they are programmed together?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

whiteroses said:


> Bruckner - No. 6 no comment - am afraid that Bruckner goes beyond my classical music comprehension and appreciation. Can someone explain to me please what the connection is between Sibelius and Bruckner that they are programmed together?


Sibelius was a Bruckner devotee, and even wanted to study under him (but didn't have the chance). They have a similar approach to orchestral sonority and thematic development.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Prokofiev Symphony #1 "Classical", to suck them in!

Walton Violin Concerto, to keep them there.

Schuman Symphony #6, after I lock all the doors.


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

"A symphony must be like the world. It must contain everything." - Gustav Mahler

Getting "everything" from a concert sounds like a good deal.

Mahler 8.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

An italian opera series.

*O*tello - Rossini
*P*Agliacci- Leoncavallo
*E*lisir d'amore - Donizetti
*R*igoletto - Verdi
*A*delson e Salvini - Bellini


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Here are some programs I just created along with the soloist's encores. 

1.
Grieg Piano Concerto in A Minor 
Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2
Liszt Piano Sonata in B Minor
Liszt Liebestraum No. 3
Grieg Four Norwegian Dances 
Chabrier Suite Pastorale

2. 
Elgar Enigma Variations 
Britten Piano Concerto
Britten Variations For Piano 1965
Elgar Chantant 1872
Elgar Complete Pomp and Circumstance Marches 

3. 
Beethoven Symphony No. 3
Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5
Beethoven Piano Sonata WoO 47 No. 1
Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 4
Beethoven Minuet WoO 82
Beethoven Ecossaise WoO 86

4.
Shostakovich Symphony No. 1
Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 1
Shostakovich Three Fantastic Dances 
Shostakovich Festive Overture 

5. 
Mozart Symphony No. 29, 30 and 31
Mozart Piano Concerto No. 9
Mozart Piano Sonata in B Flat K. 333 
Mozart Variations on Salieri K. 180

6. 
Smetana Fanfares for Richard III
Smetana Grand Overture in D Major
Smetana Shakespeare Festival March
Smetana Richard III
Kabalevsky Piano Concertos 3 and 4
Bach Toccata in D Major BWV 912
Bach Toccata in E Minor BWV 914
Bach Fugue in E Minor BWV 960 (Completed by Me, Even though at the time of writing this, I haven’t completed it yet.)

7. 
Sibelius Symphony No. 1
Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2
Rachmaninoff Variations on a Theme of Corelli 
Rachmanioff Prelude G Minor 
Sibelius Symphony No. 7

8. 
Haydn Symphony No. 92
Haydn Symphony No. 93
Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 1 and No. 2
Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 1
Beethoven Minuet in G WoO 10 No. 2
Beethoven Fur Elise 

9. 
Bach Harpsichord Concerto No. 1
Bach Goldberg Variations 25, 26 and 30
Bach Wir danken dir Gott BWV 29 
Bach Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan BWV 100
Bach Der freide sei mit dir BWV 158
Bach In allen meinen Taten BWV 97
Bach Gloria in Excelsis Deo BWV 191

10. 
Schubert Symphony No. 9
Mendelssohn Piano Concerto No. 1
Mendelssohn Songs Without Words Book 5
Mendelssohn Variations Serieuses Op. 54

11. 
Debussy Prelude to the Afternoon of A Faunae 
Debussy La Mer
Ravel Piano Concerto 
Debussy Images No. 1 L 110
Debussy Clair De Lune
Ravel Bolero 

12.
Mahler Symphony No. 2 

13.
Schubert Symphony No. 1
Schubert Symphony No. 2
Mendelssohn Symphony No. 1
Beethoven Symphony No. 7

14.
Bruckner Symphony No. 8

15.
Mozart Overtures Lucio Silla, The Marriage of Figaro, Don Giovanni, Cosi fan Tutte, The Magic Flute
Beethoven Overtures Leonore 1-3 and Fidelio 

16.
Mahler Symphony No. 5

17. 
Lalo Cello Concerto 
Bach Cello Suite Favorites 
Beethoven Symphony No. 5
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4

18.
Bruckner Symphony No. 7


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

*A journey into dark landscapes:
* 
Bartók - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Sibelius - Symphony No. 4 + Tapiola (as if it were another movement)
Schoenberg - Five Pieces for Orchestra
Ligeti - Atmospheres + Lontano (attacca)
Penderecki - Kosmogonia 
Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Xenakis: Jonchaies
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
Interval
Xenakis: Ata
Dvorak: Symphony no. 9


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Evolution of piano concertos
> 
> Bach 1
> Mozart 20
> ...


Sign me up for an orchestra seat! I'm there!!!

One small thing, please program the 5 Prokofiev piano concertos first so I can leave right after that. Thanks!


----------



## Roi N (Oct 22, 2013)

First of all, I have to say that this is a wonderful idea.

Now, to the concerts:

*Classical Orchestra 1:*
1. Haydn Cello Concerto in C Major
2. Mozart Symphony No. 29 in A Major
3. Dvorak Cello Concerto in b minor

The idea of this concert is to bring a soloist and use him to full extent in two of the greatest concerti for the Cello, both reprisenting completely different features of it. The 29th is a good rest for the audiance, as it is very well built and is certainly one of Mozart's finer works.

*Classical Orchestra 2:*
1. Mozart Piano Concerto No. 22 in E Flat Major
2. Haydn Symphony No. 70 in D Major
3. Haydn Piano Concerto No. 11 in D Major

This concert is structured much alike the first, and its purpose is to show the two classical-era composers in all their diversity.

*Full Orchestra:*
1. Brahms Symphony 4
2. Richard Strauss - Till Euelenspiegel
3. Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue

This repertoire gives the listener the best of the full-sized orchestra - Brahms's majestic and tragic power, Strauss's wit and flow, and Gershwin's portrayal of the city life and beauty.

*Quartet Concert 1:*
1. Mozart - Dissonance Quartet
2. Dvorak - American Quartet
3. Haydn - Op. 54 No. 1 in G Major

A good set of quartets can turn any day into a great one. These three quartets are of the brightest to exist, and the listiner is bound to exit with some tunes in his head!

*Quartet Concert 2:*
Mozart Quartet No. 15 in d minor
Mendelsohn Quartet No. 2 in a minor
Haydn Op. 76 No. 2 in d minor 'Quinten'

As opposed to the earlier concert, this is a concert for those in search of great minor-key works. All of these quartets are astounding, with the latter being perhaps the best ever composed.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

A program of rarely heard but awesome Russian orchestral works :

Sergei Taneyev : Overture to "The Oresteia "

Nikolai Myaskovsky : Cello concerto .

Mily Balakirev : Symphony no 1 in C major .

Program of unusual French repertoire :

Roussel : Suite in F .

The Spider's Feast ballet .

Paul Dukas : Symphony in C .

Mixed program :

Nielsen : Fantasy overture - An imaginry trip to the Faeroe islands .

Respighi : Belkis, queen of Sheba suite .

Myaskovsky: symphony no 8 .

All Prokofiev program :

Cantata : Seven, They Are Seven .
"The Volga meets the Don river ".
Piano concerto no 5.

Extended excerpts from the Stone Flower ballet .


All Scandinavian program :

Wilhelm Stenhammar : Serenade in F for orchestra .

Nielsen : Complete music from the play "Aladdin ".


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I do this most evenings, with recordings. For example, I try and find at least a concerto to listen to alongside this forum's Saturday Symphony, to make an evening of it. (When I take part in it, that is. Haydn, this week's choice, doesn't interest me.)

I'm still gonna post one here, just because I can. It might be an uneven programme, for average concert length, but it can be done with two intervals. Besides, the connection is great.

*Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 4 in F minor

_dedicated to..._

*Bax*: Symphony No. 5

_dedicated to..._

*Sibelius:* Symphony No. 5


----------



## jlaw (Jan 25, 2014)

First Half
Wolfgang Rihm: Lichtes Spiel 
Dvořák Violin concerto in A minor

Second Half
Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2
Korngold Violin Concerto In D Major

Put together to torture a violinist


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

One with all twentieth-century music:

Benjamin Britten - Sea Interludes and Passacaglia from _Peter Grimes_
Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
_
Intermission_

Arvo Pärt - Cantus in memory of Benjamin Britten
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A Piano Concert:

Copland Piano Variations

Persichetti Piano Sonata #10

_Intermission_

Ives Concord Piano Sonata


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

A concert celebrating the 150th birthdays of two great Nordic composers next year...

Nielsen: Helios Overture
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 ("The Inextinguishable")

_Interval_

Sibelius: Karelia Suite
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5

Concert begins with the sun rising in the Helios Overture; second half features the work commissioned for Sibelius' fiftieth birthday. Works out to about 100 minutes all up.

(I hope to convince the musical director of the orchestra in which I play of the merits of the anniversary concert idea - if not the precise repertoire, which would be well out of reach. )


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

CyrilWashbrook said:


> A concert celebrating the 150th birthdays of two great Nordic composers next year...


Played by a good orchestra and a well tuned conductor I'd pay to hear that concert!

/ptr


----------



## sadams (Dec 27, 2014)

Burroughs said:


> Evolution of piano concertos
> 
> Bach 1
> Mozart 20
> ...


For the Schumann concerto here is my choice for the soloist:






The performance is only the first movement


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

*Sacred Choral Music*
Pre-Baroque - Tallis, _O Nata Lux_
Baroque - Vivaldi, _Gloria_
Classical - Mozart, Introit and Kyrie from Requiem in D Minor
Romantic - Mendelssohn - _Be not afraid, saith God the Lord_ from _Elijah_
20th Century - Penderecki, _Stabat Mater_


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

A concert of the Continents (+ GBR, as 'host' nation):

Peter Klatzow (RSA) - A Chrysalis in Flames 



Law Wai-Lun(CHN) - Admiral of the 7 Seas 



Daniel Asia(USA) (Yes, OK, so the name's appropriate too !)- Symphony no. 1 



Gavin Bryars(GBR) - The North Shore 



Marlos Nobre(BRA) - Kabbalah for orchestra 



Ravi Shankar(IND) - Concerto no. 1 for sitar & orchestra 



Alfred Schnittke(RUS) - Nagasaki Oratorio 




You'd get your money's worth with that !


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

A Bach "Symphony": Transcription for large orchestra [a la Stokowski]

Part 1
- "Mov. 1"; Passacaglia and Fugue in c minor
- "Mov. 2"; Overture from the Second Orchestral Suite [beefed up, like from Mahler's suite]
Part 2
- "Mov. 3"; Mix of 'Pop' Bach faves; Chorale I: "Zion hört die Wächter singen", Aria from the Goldberg Variations, and Chorale II: Jesus bleibet meine Freude
Part 3
- "Mov. 4"; Overture from the First Orchestral Suite
- "Mov. 5"; Prelude and Fugue in C major BWV 531


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Half an hour of white noise, followed by some of Xenakis' percussion music. They'll appreciate it.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Something I've been thinking of on the theme of orchestration and sound colour:

Haydn: Symphony no. 85 in B-flat
Murail: Gondwana

Intermission

Ravel: Piano Concerto for the left hand in D
Stravinsky: Le Secré du Printemps

Maybe something a touch more imaginative for the finale.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

I will try to make this simple and short, just two pieces of music that I really enjoy:

1 R. Strauss 4 last songs
2 J. Sibelius Symphony #2


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

JS Bach-Goldberg variations, that's enough...or

Shostakovich-Chamber Symphony (arr. of quartet no. 8)
Schnittke-Concerto for Piano and string orchestra
-intermission-
Rimsky-Korsakov-Scheherazade
...I'd like the Berlin Philharmonic to play and Sir Simon Rattle to conduct.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

A four day tour to some modern composers' music. This would be more likely a radio program (because of the logistics).

Day 1
*
First part:*

Ligeti - Cello concerto
Xenakis ‎- Synaphai 
Takemitsu - Dorian Horizon

Total duration: 36 min

*Second part:*

Ligeti - Double Concerto 
Boulez - Messagesquisse 
Webern - Symphony

Total duration: 34 min

Day 2

*Third part:*

Stockhausen - Kontra-Punkte 
Xenakis ‎- Eridanos 
Boulez - Sur Incises

Total duration: 63 min

*Fourth part:*

Ligeti - Atmospheres 
Stockhausen - Gruppen

Total duration: 31 min

Day 3

*Fifth part:*

Xenakis - Metastasis 
Boulez - Derivé 2

Total duration: 55 min

*Sixth part:*

Webern - Pieces for Orchestra (Op. 6, Op. 10 and Op. posthum) 
Ligeti - Lontano

Total duration: 35 min

Day 4

*Seventh part:*

Boulez - Notations pour Orchestre 
Stockhausen - Tierkreis für Orchester

Total duration: 49 min

*Eighth part:*

Takemitsu - Arc (Part I)
Boulez - Éclat/multiples

Total duration: 43 min

at this point I got bored of matching pieces


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

You can see day 1 is about contemplation and certain string or woodwind techniques. The other days have more contrasting pieces, sometimes very different ways to treat similar size ensembles so as to keep the ear fresh.


----------

